

Ask HN: Resources for Managers/Admin - davak

As I have transitioned into more administrative positions, I am longing for a HN-type forum geared toward that niche. I love the articles, people, and discussions here; however, I feel that a lot of the material is no longer relevant to me.<p>What manager&#x2F;administrative resources have you found essential -- forums, blogs, books, podcasts? Is there a HN-type forum for those of us who are transitioning to this as part of our careers?
======
schappim
When I sold my business I suddenly found myself in charge of four divisions of
a much larger company. I found the YCombinator "How to Start a Startup"
Lecture Podcast ([https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/how-to-start-a-
startup/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/how-to-start-a-
startup/id922398209?mt=2)) invaluable. Specifically the later lectures on "How
to Manage" and "How To Operate" were fantastic.

